
The Global Economic Damage of Internet Blackouts - envy2
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/10/the-global-economic-damage-of-internet-blackouts/503093/?single_page=true
======
sharemywin
It would probably offset by how much time I spend on HN.

